# 85 nap-z turbo/supercharger



## napzmo (Sep 2, 2004)

I have an 1985 nap-z truck I wanted to know if anyone know where to get a supercharger made with a turbo that hooks up to a downdraft. I think there was a site that shows how to biuld it if anyone know can u let me know


----------



## SVP5TEN (Apr 27, 2004)

napzmo said:


> I have an 1985 nap-z truck I wanted to know if anyone know where to get a supercharger made with a turbo that hooks up to a downdraft. I think there was a site that shows how to biuld it if anyone know can u let me know


ive never seen or heard of a twin charged naps-z engine. but i have seen a turbo naps-z engine. check out jason grey's website for reference. this is also another good site for the 510 enthusiest and information for a variety of engines. http://home.att.net/~jason510/turbochoice.htm


----------



## napzmo (Sep 2, 2004)

*turbo/super*

It is a turbo acting like a superchrager basically. a constant force induction. I think that was the correct link "thanks"


----------



## TurboNissanPrerunner (Sep 10, 2004)

napzmo said:


> I have an 1985 nap-z truck I wanted to know if anyone know where to get a supercharger made with a turbo that hooks up to a downdraft. I think there was a site that shows how to biuld it if anyone know can u let me know


Hi, I built a custom turbo set up for my 86.5 hard body. if you would like, check it out a http://www.members.cardomain.com/nissanprerunner


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

TurboNissanPrerunner said:


> Hi, I built a custom turbo set up for my 86.5 hard body. if you would like, check it out a http://www.members.cardomain.com/nissanprerunner


link doesnt work


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

copy and paste the link and take out the "www."

http://members.cardomain.com/nissanprerunner


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Very nice truck. Looks like it would be a blast to take off road.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ah...ok, thanks 

ive seen this truck on the intraweb somewhere before....are you on race-dezert?


----------

